# Tabellenhöhe automatisch DIV-Höhe anpassen



## Mennes (5. August 2003)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab in einer Spalte (<td>) mehrere Div-Tags. Nun möchte ich, dass sich die Höhe dieser Spalte automatisch der Höhe des jeweils größten Div's anpasst. 

Kann ich irgendwie den DIV-Layer an die Spalte binden oder umgekehrt? Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar. Die Höhe der Layer ist NICHT absolut angegeben und somit variabel.

Gruß - Men


----------



## Slizzzer (8. August 2003)

Moin!

Normalerweise paßt sich die Höhe und Breite einer Spalte immer dem größten Inhalt an, sofern keine Höhen und Breiten in der Spalte, Reihe, oder Tabelle definiert sind.
Wie sieht denn der Effekt im Moment aus? Link zum Gucken? Quelltext?


----------



## Daxi (8. August 2003)

Div?
Ich glaub das ist das Problem (bin mir nicht sicher).
Probiers mal mit <span ...>...</span>


----------

